# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Misselijkheid

## Liedje1958

Mijn dochter(24) heeft al jaren last van misselijkheid.
Laatste tijd werd het erger en heeft zij een antibioticakuur gehad, dit heeft echter niet geholpen
Ze wordt nu verder onderzocht.
Heeft iemand adviezen en tips? Wat zou het kunnen zijn?

----------


## Sefi

Dit kan van alles zijn en het is goed dat er nu verder gezocht wordt.
Zelf heb ik snel last van misselijkheid als ik rugpijn heb. Regelmatig schiet er een wervel verkeerd en daardoor wordt ik echt vreselijk misselijk.
Ik hoop dat de artsen snel iets vinden.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo liedje,

Er kunnen verschillende oorzaken zijn, zie http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...ed=1#post50616
Fijn dat je dochter verder onderzocht wordt, hopelijk komen jullie er snel achter wat je dochter mankeert!
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Liedje1958

> Dit kan van alles zijn en het is goed dat er nu verder gezocht wordt.
> Zelf heb ik snel last van misselijkheid als ik rugpijn heb. Regelmatig schiet er een wervel verkeerd en daardoor wordt ik echt vreselijk misselijk.
> Ik hoop dat de artsen snel iets vinden.


Bedankt voor de reactie. Ze is weer bij de huisarts geweest en heeft maagzuurremmers gekregen.Nu moet ze het weer 4 weken aankijken. De misselijkheid zou nu weer een gevolg kunnen zijn van de antibiotica, ra ra toch wel vreemd. Ik kijk het even aan, maar als het met 2 weken niet beter gaat, is het misschien toch verstandig om een maagonderzoek te laten doen

----------


## Sefi

Het kan inderdaad best zijn dat er iets met haar maag is. Zelf heb ik het onderzoek ook twee keer gehad en het bleek dat ik een scheurtje in mijn middenrif heb. Hierdoor heb ik snel de hik en komt er steeds zuur in mijn keel. Ik heb toen ook maagzuurremmers gekregen van de dokter en die slik ik inmiddels ook alweer jaren.
Maar ik was niet misselijk van het scheurtje in mijn middenrif. Dat komt in mijn geval echt van mijn rug.

----------


## Liedje1958

> Het kan inderdaad best zijn dat er iets met haar maag is. Zelf heb ik het onderzoek ook twee keer gehad en het bleek dat ik een scheurtje in mijn middenrif heb. Hierdoor heb ik snel de hik en komt er steeds zuur in mijn keel. Ik heb toen ook maagzuurremmers gekregen van de dokter en die slik ik inmiddels ook alweer jaren.
> Maar ik was niet misselijk van het scheurtje in mijn middenrif. Dat komt in mijn geval echt van mijn rug.


Ik zal haar zeggen als het niet beter gaat, dat ze ook naar haar rug moeten kijken. Misschien verschuiven haar wervels ook wel

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Liedje,
Hoe is het inmiddels met je dochter?

----------

